# 2015 Goose Season Pic's



## SDMAN

Post your pic's of your hunts here! Good luck on the start of this season guys


----------



## dakotashooter2

Here is a Pic of my weekend hunt..................

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f329/ ... 5p0qhz.jpg


----------



## snowkiller

Ended up with 53 between sat and sun, 2 guys.HOT but the bugs wernt bad.Westren ND.Had 30 down on sat by 8am.


----------



## Duckslayer100

I would love if people started posting pictures again. Might liven this place up a bit.

IMHO, when the pictures stopped, Nodak began to die.


----------



## Evinrude_Dude

Duckslayer100 said:


> I would love if people started posting pictures again. Might liven this place up a bit.
> 
> IMHO, when the pictures stopped, Nodak began to die.


I second that. Bring on the pictures of some successful hunts!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Evinrude_Dude said:


> Duckslayer100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love if people started posting pictures again. Might liven this place up a bit.
> 
> IMHO, when the pictures stopped, Nodak began to die.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that. Bring on the pictures of some successful hunts!
Click to expand...

I think after all the non resident pressure last weekend people are weary about posting pictures of big piles of birds to attract even more pressure into the state.


----------



## Duckslayer100

teamflightstoppersND said:


> I think after all the non resident pressure last weekend people are weary about posting pictures of big piles of birds to attract even more pressure into the state.


Of for Pete's sake. The secret is out. Actually, it's no secret. A 15-bird limit was all NR's needed to hear.

But whatever. That's the mentality that killed Nodak.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Unfortunately the 2 lakes and lagoon near my home are holding no huntable population of birds this year. a Big change from the 1000-1500 they held this time last year. Not sure what happened. Even though it was dry early there still seemed to be nesting birds around. I suspect when the rains finally came the nests may have flooded out and the birds moved out which is still strange because they generally just re-nest..............This weekend I should have time to expand my range and see if I can find birds.


----------



## LAB89

Wednesday evening 2 guys, 3 flocks, 10 birds, and best of all my pups first goose hunt!


----------



## goosehunternd

Duckslayer100 said:


> I would love if people started posting pictures again. Might liven this place up a bit.
> 
> IMHO, when the pictures stopped, Nodak began to die.


Be Careful what you wish for....


----------



## Duckslayer100

LAB89 said:


> Wednesday evening 2 guys, 3 flocks, 10 birds, and best of all my pups first goose hunt!


Sweet! Dig the pic!!! Congrats for the dog's first retrieves, too.


----------



## Duckslayer100

goosehunternd said:


> Duckslayer100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love if people started posting pictures again. Might liven this place up a bit.
> 
> IMHO, when the pictures stopped, Nodak began to die.
> 
> 
> 
> Be Careful what you wish for....
Click to expand...

I stand by my statement. If the armchair biologists/CO's can keep their yaps shut about hens, big piles of birds and bucks killed under 160 inches, this might actually turn into a fun place to visit again and hunters won't feel ashamed of showing off their good fortunes.


----------



## goosehunternd

Thats what Im saying, I remember when people would post pics and get massacred. It was a different time then.


----------



## snowgoosekilla

48 on opener in ND


----------



## Nd3

Nice job Killa, way to put them in the dirt!


----------



## gooses

Good shooting boys! 48 is a great way to start the season. Care to share some of the details? (Number of birds using the field, number of decoys, flock sizes, etc).


----------



## Duckslayer100

Dang, that's the most success I've seen yet this year. Way to go! Glad to see someone hasn't forgetting how to hunt resident honkers :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

dakotashooter2 said:


> Unfortunately the 2 lakes and lagoon near my home are holding no huntable population of birds this year. a Big change from the 1000-1500 they held this time last year. Not sure what happened. Even though it was dry early there still seemed to be nesting birds around. I suspect when the rains finally came the nests may have flooded out and the birds moved out which is still strange because they generally just re-nest..............This weekend I should have time to expand my range and see if I can find birds.


Canada's don't re-nest. Just ducks and pheasants do.


----------



## snowgoosekilla

Our field had 350 geese roughly in it we used 10dz Avian X fullbodies. Had one group of over 100 get off right away and the rest were groups of 5-15 we had 6 gunners


----------



## the professor

blhunter3 said:


> Canada's don't re-nest. Just ducks and pheasants do.


Wrong.
Why do you think GFP drills or oils eggs rather than just destroying the nest?


----------



## SDMAN

the professor said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's don't re-nest. Just ducks and pheasants do.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> Why do you think GFP drills or oils eggs rather than just destroying the nest?
Click to expand...

X2 8)


----------



## Buck25

snowgoosekilla said:


> 48 on opener in ND


are your guns unloaded? i saw one of the chambers is closed...
you said that there was six guns how do i know that one gun isn't pointed at someone outside the picture?
the second guy in isn't smiling enough? didn't you guys have fun?
shouldn't you be cleaning those geese before they spoil instead of taking pictures?
why would you run a sleeper shell in early august?
is that how your decoys were set? look pretty close together...

:rollin:

this is honestly what its normally like when people post pictures. I find it to be pretty humorous though. The arguments are the best part of the nodak goose hunting forum!
when is there going to be a res vs non res thread? :rock:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Just wait...... it will be the second week in Oct the res vs nr will come up.... or during the MN MEA week... so mid October. oke:

But glad everyone was out getting them and glad to see pics.

I had a great hunt on the opener but my phone image maxed out on what is allowed on this site. I am too dumb to use photobucket and don't want to use it as well.

But we had 6 gunners as well and darn near limited out. Just everything worked to perfection.... right field, right hide, right wind, and the geese were roosting in the right direction, and the geese came into the spread 5-15 at a pop.... that equals a hunt of a lifetime!!! was glad to share it with my friends I have gotten to know out in ND. :beer:


----------



## Nd3

I was waiting for someone to mention the sleeper shells in 90 degree August. Either way they shot more than anybody I know that weekend so the geese must not have minded :beer:


----------



## LAB89

[attachment=0]image.jpg Went out tonight again, 2 gunners, 8 dz dekes, 300 birds this morning in there, only 4 flocks came this evening to dang hot out, and downed 16 geese!


----------



## blhunter3

the professor said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's don't re-nest. Just ducks and pheasants do.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> Why do you think GFP drills or oils eggs rather than just destroying the nest?
Click to expand...

Of all of the nests that I run over with the planter, drill, salford, or roller, I have never once seen them renest ever.


----------



## dakotashooter2

It can depend on how far into the nesting season we are. Canada geese nest pretty early but don't seem to re-nest much after the end of May.

FWIW I heard this weekend that the local farmers made such a fuss that the USFWS imported raccoons into a couple the local lake habitats this spring. However I'm taking that with a grain of salt because the duck population didn't seem to take the same hit as the Canadas.


----------



## the professor

blhunter3 said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's don't re-nest. Just ducks and pheasants do.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> Why do you think GFP drills or oils eggs rather than just destroying the nest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all of the nests that I run over with the planter, drill, salford, or roller, I have never once seen them renest ever.
Click to expand...

Well then your sample size is pretty small; unless you tracked each pair bond after destroying the nest to see if they joined the molt migration or re-located to a more suitable nesting site.


----------



## mntwinsfan

Ol' BL gracing us with his knowledge once again. We should all take his word bc he sits in a tractor and runs over some nests. He knows all. Like stated, Canada geese have the ability to re-nest as all waterfowl do. Is it a real common occurrence like mallards and teal? No, but it happens. Why is it that there are broods out there that are just starting to fly? Probably because they re-nested. Keep doing your part and offing those goose nests though. How many acres of soybeans did you lose this year? I'm guessing you think close to 10K.


----------



## sdfowl20

Made it back home from school for the labor day weekend. Decided to scout the majority of the time and find one good field and get a good pattern on the birds. The scouting paid off and got into a field with 2 good friends and ended up with 38. Just short of a limit but definitely cannot complain for the first hunt and a little rusty on the shooting!


----------



## Jake1909

[album][/album]


----------



## Machiavelli

mntwinsfan said:


> Ol' BL gracing us with his knowledge once again. We should all take his word bc he sits in a tractor and runs over some nests. He knows all. Like stated, Canada geese have the ability to re-nest as all waterfowl do. Is it a real common occurrence like mallards and teal? No, but it happens. Why is it that there are broods out there that are just starting to fly? Probably because they re-nested. Keep doing your part and offing those goose nests though. How many acres of soybeans did you lose this year? I'm guessing you think close to 10K.


LOL :beer:


----------



## michigandakotan

> Ol' BL gracing us with his knowledge once again. We should all take his word bc he sits in a tractor and runs over some nests. He knows all. Like stated, Canada geese have the ability to re-nest as all waterfowl do. Is it a real common occurrence like mallards and teal? No, but it happens. Why is it that there are broods out there that are just starting to fly? Probably because they re-nested. Keep doing your part and offing those goose nests though. How many acres of soybeans did you lose this year? I'm guessing you think close to 10K.


BAHAHAHAHA!! real talk


----------



## blhunter3

mntwinsfan said:


> Ol' BL gracing us with his knowledge once again. We should all take his word bc he sits in a tractor and runs over some nests. He knows all. Like stated, Canada geese have the ability to re-nest as all waterfowl do. Is it a real common occurrence like mallards and teal? No, but it happens. Why is it that there are broods out there that are just starting to fly? Probably because they re-nested. Keep doing your part and offing those goose nests though. How many acres of soybeans did you lose this year? I'm guessing you think close to 10K.


]
Actually we didn't have any geese nest near any of our crops this year. They all seemed to go to the pasture to nest this year.


----------



## ZSteckler12

We had some luck on some late season birds! 3 man limit and a 4 man limit with some extra photos. Thanks for looking guys and I hope everyone is ready for next season! Unless you guys are still hunting in other states GOOD LUCK!


----------



## teamoutlaw

cool photos


----------

